# BOOKS--What do you recommend?



## AThornquist (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't know exactly where to put this but here is where I settled on; I apologize if another forum is better suited for it. Anyway, I am just about 19 and I have two great loves: law enforcement and theology. I won't be going to seminary for a while because I am going to work at a jail and then as a deputy sheriff (my main ministries); therefore, I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind giving me a list of books, studies, articles, etc. that would give me insight into theology (any and all aspects), the Christian life, and the Word of God in general. Of course, I study the Bible itself for the most part but what books, perhaps from most suggested to less suggested, would you suggest for someone who wants a seminary education without being able to go to seminary for many years?

I appreciate your input, brothers and sisters.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Andrew,
Here is a link that may be helpful: RTS Recommended Reading List
It is a recommended reading list put out by RTS. I haven't tackled much of this reading yet because I'm in a similar position you are. I'm a 20 year old junior engineering student, so I don't have a lot of time for extra reading, but I love reading theology and would like to go to seminary sometime in my future. Anyways, I hope this helps. Nice to meet you by the way  It's nice to come across other people my age who love reformed theology.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 22, 2008)

I have two lists, one a commentary guide for the layman, and the other a post talking about all the other kinds of theology books for the layman.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2008)

Lane's lists are good. Much could be said here because it is a pretty open-ended question. 

Some books that I would want to highlight for sure are (many of which are available online in the links forum):

* Metrical Psalter
* Westminster Standards
* Three Forms of Unity
* Directory of Family Worship
* Robert Shaw's Exposition of the Westminster Confession
* John Brown of Haddington's Exposition of the Westminster Shorter Catechism
* Zacharias Ursinus' Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism
* John Calvin, _Institutes_
* Wilhelmus a'Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_
* Commentaries on the Bible (Calvin, Henry, Poole, Spurgeon on the Psalms, etc.)
* John Bunyan, _The Pilgrim's Progress_
* Richard Baxter, _A Christian Directory_
* William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour_
* Lewis Bayly, _The Practice of Piety_
* Henry Scudder, _The Christian's Daily Walk_
* Augustine, _City of God_
* Augustine, _Confessions_

Suggested Reading
Suggested Library - Resource List


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the suggestions. I should have enough reading for...a very long time 

And I'm glad to meet you, Dan  And I concur! I live in the middle of nowhere so it's indeed refreshing to be reminded that there are like-minded folk my age. It doesn't happen all too often, unfortunately.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 22, 2008)

*Americana*

Here are some free on-line resources you may find of interest:

American Colonist's Library

Cheers,


----------



## bookslover (Oct 22, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> ...I am just about 19...



Let's see: I was 19 in...1971 . I think we need a "depressed" smiley...

Where is Kelseyville? I'm a life-long native Californian and I don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## MW (Oct 22, 2008)

It look like you need an entry point into all this solid reading material; may I suggest the Westminster Confession of Faith with a good guide like Robert Shaw's commentary. On the practical Christian life, one cannot go past the the Shorter and Larger Catechism answers expounding the Ten Commandments and Lord's Prayer, with Thomas Watson's exposition illustrating the details.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 22, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> I didn't know exactly where to put this but here is where I settled on; I apologize if another forum is better suited for it. Anyway, I am just about 19 and I have two great loves: *law enforcement and theology*. I won't be going to seminary for a while because I am going to work at a jail and then as a deputy sheriff (my main ministries); therefore, I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind giving me a list of books, studies, articles, etc. that would give me insight into theology (any and all aspects), the Christian life, and the Word of God in general. Of course, I study the Bible itself for the most part but what books, perhaps from most suggested to less suggested, would you suggest for someone who wants a seminary education without being able to go to seminary for many years?
> 
> I appreciate your input, brothers and sisters.



I thought I was the only one who loved these two subjects. I'm considering the Border Patrol. I don't know if you have to be 21 and over, if not I would recommend it to you. You become a federal agent, have time to go to college, and can then transfer to almost any other DOJ job. If your try military before a Federal Job I would recommend the Air Force. Intel Analyst would be the best if you score high enough on the ASVAB. Get the GI Bill with it. I would recommend a technical degree such as Technical Communications Mankato (B.S.), Information Technology (B.S.), Criminal Intelligence from APUS -- Requirements (B.S.), or Computer Science. I would recommend Lectures on Calvinism by Kuyper, Theonomy in Christian Ethics by Bahnsen, Lex Rex by Rutherford. I would recommend for theology Thomas Watson's Body of Divinity, Lord's Prayer, and 10 commandments, Ursinus Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism, John Gill's Doctrinal & Practical Divinity, Turretin's Elenctic Theology, Chrstian's Reasonable Service by a Brakel, Always Ready, Van Til's Readings & Analysis, and the Practical Apologetics audio series by Bahnsen. For law enforcement in particular I would recommend the following: Unmasking the Face by Ekman & Friesen, Crime Reconstruction by Chisum & Turvey, Criminalistics by Saferstein, Criminal Profiling by Turvey, and any information on the Facial Action Coding System and NLP eye accessing cues.

Oh yeah, anything Andrew recommends, even if you have to sell a kidney or two, buy them. I would also recommend TNARS.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 22, 2008)

bookslover said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am just about 19...
> ...



It's in northern California; from here it takes 3 1/2 to 4 hours due south to get to San Francisco and 1 3/4 to 2 hours due south-east to Sacramento. Kelseyville is right next to Clear Lake, the largest nature lake in California. It's in between highway 101 and I5. Hope that gives you an idea of where I am.

Thank you for the link, Mr. Brink; I'll be sure to look around that site. 

And thank you for your suggestions, Rev. Winzer. As you said, I do need an entry point of sorts. 

What I don't really know at this point is how I am going to remember that massive amount of information in so many of those books... 

Edit: Oh, is that right, Chris? Looks like you've really thought that all through. I've decided to not go through the military, actually. There are a number of reasons but the biggest of all is that I just don't feel the Lord leading me to it. If He was, I certainly would go  Thank you for your suggestions on what to study, by the way. And you know, I have heard of TNARS from several sources now; I think I'll seriously consider it.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 22, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> What I don't really know at this point is how I am going to remember that massive amount of information in so many of those books...



The easiest way is to develop your own mental organization scheme. Organize by subjects I find to be the best. Also using the technique known as mental mapping is quite useful. It allows you to see how various pieces of information relate to each other. You might also examine the species - genus breakdown used in logic.


----------



## MW (Oct 22, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't really know at this point is how I am going to remember that massive amount of information in so many of those books...
> ...



Good suggestion! And, of course, memorising the Shorter Catechism provides a kind of filing scheme for your thoughts.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 22, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...




Come on! Man up! Memorize the LARGER catechism! 

Forgot about that idea. Excellent idea!


----------



## bookslover (Oct 22, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



Yep, that gives me a pretty good idea. I'm at the opposite end - about 30 miles south of Los Angeles. I envy you...


----------



## MW (Oct 22, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Come on! Man up! Memorize the LARGER catechism!



First things first! 

It is possible to memorise the Larger Catechism; the problem is that you can easily get muddled up with the Shorter's phraseology.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 22, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



You could also try the Air Guard. While military, it's not the "real" military. It would still give you the option of Intel Analyst which would give you a good foundation in basic technical writing, research, and analysis. Very small chance of going overseas in the Air Guard. If not, then with no college degree I would recommend Border Patrol. Check out their site for testings in your area. CBP.gov - home page

Larryjf works with TNARS.


----------



## tucker (Oct 23, 2008)

*Biblical Theology*



AThornquist said:


> I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind giving me a list of books, studies, articles, etc. that would give me insight into theology (any and all aspects), the Christian life, and the Word of God in general.



hey,

I recommend that you pick up Geerhardus Vos' Biblical Theology as well as his Shorter Writings of Geerhardus Vos: Redemptive History and Biblical Interpretation ed. by Richard Gaffin. Reading Vos' work is very illuminating and also very edifying. I suggest you begin with his inaugural address (you can find an online version *here*). 

Biblical theology is so great, and Vos is the master.


----------

